# Help!!! Used Beneteau C.C or Hunter C.C?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

I'm somehow familiar with Beneteau, but would like your opinions on Hunter. I are planning to live aborad and keep the boat for a long time.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You may wish to consider the Catalina/Morgan CC boats in the same price range. What is your intended cruising ground besides living aboard? What is your budget and are you planning to buy new or used? What SIZE boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Used, we are willing to pay $120K


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Possibly 38 to 40'


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

If you're going offshore, stay with the Beneteau First series boats. However, I think the Bene CC version only came in the Oceanis line, which is not quite a bluewater boat. The only Hunters I would consider taking offshore would be the H-37 Cherebini or the H-54.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

That really limits your choices since most CC boats are over 40'. Be careful with the Beneteau to insure that anything you look at has a deep keel and not the shoal draft...the rudder on the shoal draft hangs down below the keel which is really bad if you run aground. 
You might also find a Bavaria 38cc in your range. I believe the smallest Hunter CC was a 42 and one of the boats that they made which is not well built. (Boat specific...not a Hunter basher!)
So...Beneteau, Bavaria, Morgan and maybe a Moody38 if you can find one in decent shape close to your price range.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

You didn't say how you intended to use the boat. A Beneteau 36CC like mine would do if you are limiting your cruising to coastal and the Bahamas. I know a couple who have lived aboard on the Chesapeake for several years in one. I don't think it would be suitable if you intend blue water passages although I know of an individual who has taken his 36CC to Bermuda several times.

You might have trouble finding something larger in really good shape still in your price range.

I don't know about other Beneteau Center Cockpits, but mine has a wing keel, draws 5'2" and the rudder does NOT extend below the keel like one poster warned you about.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you all for the help. I will continue my search and keep you all poested.


----------

